# Goko White #1 Honesuki 150mm



## chefwp (Dec 1, 2020)

I've had this knife for a while, but usually when I buy a whole chicken I just grab a paring knife to trim a tiny bit of fatty parts so I can start rendering that in a saucepan for gravy and then roast the whole bird. Well that all changed when the wife brought home a 13 lb turkey last week and I wasn't about to cook the whole thing for the 4 of us. This was finally a great test for this knife. I do this almost every year and I have used a Wusthof 6" chef knife. I was very pleased with the new Goko, its performance exceeded my expectations. Together we made quick work of this bird. I especially appreciated the razor sharp tip. In the pictures you will notice a lot of meat still on the bones, this is intentional. It is my belief that you can't make a decent stock with clean bones alone. Right after I had all the parts separated the bones, neck, and heart were seasoned and roasted until nice and brown, and into the giant stock pot they went. I kept one breast and the largely intact skin to make a roulade for Turkey Day, and most of the rest went into the freezer in portions.

Goko White #1 Honesuki 150mm 
Stainless clad White #1 
Wa Octagon walnut with black pakka ferrule 










destined for the oven to brown up before making stock:


----------

